# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  pour cheval, nantes paris.

## odette

vu sur leboncoin si ça peut servir ou être diffusé. Ca l'air d'être un van une place. 

*Mutualisation transport chevaux*Bonjour,Je transporte mon cheval depuis Paris vers Nantes début décembre. Je vous propose de mutualiser le transport car le camion est vide à l'aller de Nantes à Paris.N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus de renseignements.
https://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/2258488536.htm

----------

